# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "The Comic Book Debuts of the Suicide Squad" & More Famous Comic Book Firsts

## CBR News

CSBG has a collection of notable comic book firsts, like the comic book debuts of all the members of the new "Suicide Squad" movie.


_Full article here._

----------

